# 2005 Pontiac Sunfire Problems-Need Help



## busymom (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi:
I have a 2005 Pontiac Sunfire. I have put on these parts:
TPS sensor
MAP sensor (MAF is the same thing)
Fuel Injectors
O2 sensor
Fuel Position sensor
Change Spark Plugs
Fuel Filter
clean out fuel tank
clean out Catalytic converter

It helped I think but the Engine Light is still on

This what it is doing:
It seems to jump as it moves in speed
it hestitates at 25 mph and a small jump at 40 then it is okay..
Doesn't seem as powerful in as it was
It is burning gas like crazy...
it at one point smelled of gas...told by friend..Fuel Mixture was off

I am wondering if it can be the Fuel Pump... A friend told me that a Fuel
Pump will either work or won't...
But I read that a Fuel Pump can be weak
I was wondering if a Catalytic Converter can cause these problems.. the gas
being sucked up
Can anyone give advice...please.
All advice is appreciated.

Thanks
busymom42kids


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi busymom!!

Replacing components on today's cars without using an OBDII scanner is pure guess work. Some autoparts stores may read (retrieve) the codes as a courtesy. AutoZone might be one of these stores... if one is nearby give them a call and see. If you find someone who can read the codes they will also be able to erase them so as to get fresh codes and not be confused with an old reading. Get the electronics in order before tearing into the mechanical parts.

Let us know how things go.

SABL


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi busymom

The problem you are describing is that the car bucks and shakes and it feels like your driving a manual transmission. It burns gas like hell and it attempts to stall out... Is this correct ? If it is, this is caused by the TCC solenoid ( Torque Converter Clutch)this is IMO the problem. The switch is located inside the side panel of the transmission.


----------

